# soon to be x called me crying !!!!!



## MBJOE (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, I having been going though a divorce since May of this year. My wife had a affair in June of 07 and then one in May of 08. I having been putting a lot of pressure on my lawyer do to the fact that nothing is being accomplish. She received the affidavit of consent for the divorce in the mail the other day. Her call took me by surprise to say the least. She was crying and telling me that she can't believe I took things this far.She also said told me that there is no way in hell I'm signing this! You don't love me and probably never did ?? ok I have known her for over 23 years! but I don't know her ?? anymore?? This whole thing has me boiling do to the fact that I have always cared for my son and her. She never worked a day in her life. Now I have to pay her over 3,900 a month while she is having fun with some guy that doesn't have a pot to piss in. I have to ask this question please!! " how can someone be involved in a relationship when your trying to dismantled a 23 year one! Should you be past all this and focus on your family before entering into a new one!! What is wrong with people!! I everyone so insecure to be alone while dealing with a divorce. Who in there right mind would want to date someone going through one ,,, my god drama city!!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

My soon to be ex has never lived alone in her life. She has had several affairs over the years and I knew that she would go from me directly to someone else and that's exactly what has happened. My life continues the same everyday, dealing with the kids , the animals, the house and bills etc.,etc. Her life is fun and sex. 
I have the same questions you have. I think I may have part of your answer. It sounds like you are handling most of the divorce work (as am I) so you are consumed with dealing with it every day. Your wife (like mine) is just out there having fun, not really thinking about it or having to deal with all the mess and hassels. I had my wife signing papers the other night and she started tearing up. She cheated on me, she wanted the divorce, she has the new life, yet when they see things on paper in black and white it becomes real and some of the fun goes out of them. 
I am like you, I don't see how I could become emotionally involved with someone until this is over. But as we know from experience, cheaters look at things differently. 

Cooper


----------

